# Owner To Be...



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi all,

So... after 18 months in an S3 that has every problem under the sun, the dealer have convinced me with a reasonable deal to order a TTS and to drop the lemon. So, I have spec'd:

TTS S-tronic
- Daytona Grey
- Technology Package featuring Audi Connect
- Comfort and Sound package
- Audi Matrix LED Headlights (because I love the dynamic indicators)
- Audi parking system plus, with park assist (because my parking is woeful)
- Bang & Olufsen Sound System
- Brake calipers painted in red with TTS logo
- Cruise control
- Door mirrors - electrically folding, adjustable and heated
- Hold assist
- Privacy glass
- Super Sports seats in Alcantara/leather
- 20" Y-spoke design alloys

Thoughts? Anything I should definitely drop from the order or anything I should definitely add? I have a VCDS cable if that makes any difference. Any problems to watch out for? Any tips appreciated.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You should switch for the new 20" RS6 if are arrived in the uk market!!
Do you like alcantara? It's sporty I won't deny it but I had for a while..I find it too delicate than the leather..
Anyway, everything's great!!
For vcds, I have a thread full of it!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi welcome!

Great sounding spec!!

I have matrix headlights too 90% of my choosing them was for the dynamic indicators other 10% they sounded cool! But the more I use them the more I think they are awesome and totally worth the money just come back from a drive around dark country roads 

Anyway hope your wait isn't too long and I'm not disappointed with any of my spec (in signature)


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Dano28 said:


> Hi welcome!
> 
> Great sounding spec!!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, I had a hire car recently with them on (whilst the S3 was in for yet more 'repairs'). I think they are brilliant - I took all the kids out for a drive just to show them the cool lights!


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> You should switch for the new 20" RS6 if are arrived in the uk market!!
> Do you like alcantara? It's sporty I won't deny it but I had for a while..I find it too delicate than the leather..
> Anyway, everything's great!!
> For vcds, I have a thread full of it!


I've seen pictures of the new RS6 style ones and I'm not a fan. I actually like the 19" blades, but the wheel arch gap looked massive. I've had two hire cars both with Alacatara and it definitely feels better than the leather in the S3. I hear mixed opinions about what's best for longevity (I do something like 25k miles a year so it needs to last).

Don't suppose you can dig out a link to the thread? Any options worth dropping that VCDS can take care of instead?


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Actually, I do have another question.

I haven't ordered the advanced key, as I'm worried about vehicle theft. Ignoring the risk side of things, I can't find any pictures that show where the normal key would go? Is it in the steering column? Any help appreciated - just so I can manage expectations.

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes I wanted 20" too also this time but I didn't don't them with car..they look perfect with the gap!
I'm sorry but I'm not at the computer and is better to have one specifically thread to avoid mix of arguments


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

That spec looks really nice; should be an awesome car when you take delivery.
Interesting that you've clearly had a lot of problems with your S3, but are remaining loyal to the Audi brand.
I hope you are getting a really good deal on the TTS as you've earnt it by having to put up with a lemon for the past 18 months.
Hope there's enough room in the back of the TTS for 'all the kids' as referred to in your earlier post.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> That spec looks really nice; should be an awesome car when you take delivery.
> Interesting that you've clearly had a lot of problems with your S3, but are remaining loyal to the Audi brand.
> I hope you are getting a really good deal on the TTS as you've earnt it by having to put up with a lemon for the past 18 months.
> Hope there's enough room in the back of the TTS for 'all the kids' as referred to in your earlier post.


It's been a joke, but they are basically writing off the negative equity on the S3 (some £5k) by inflating the PX value and then putting about a further £2k into the new car. It isn't an amazing deal, but it's pretty reasonable. The problems on the S3 include:

- Full Gearbox Reset as a result of hopping gear changes
- Coolant leak and resulting pump replacement
- New Diff due to water contamination
- Malfunctioning Headlamp
- A whole bunch of new sensors to address camshaft adjustment (no idea what or why other than engine management light kept coming on)
- Crackling noise from the sunroof (not yet resolved)
- Knocks when start stop activated (not yet resolved)
- Intermittent Powerless (ongoing) as a result of misfires across all 4 cylinders

The latter I have just had to log into VCDS in order to help the garage diagnose it :/ I'm hoping it was just a lemon, and a freak occurrence. The problems are well diagnosed on other brand specific forums.

Actually the space in the back is manageable. My two kids fit in nicely (aged 6 and 9). The girlfriends kids are a bit more cramped (aged 10 and nearly 12). Adults - forget about it. But 90% of the time its only me in my car, so they can all put up or find their own way around


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow that's quite some catalogue of faults  I'm sure the TTS will not let you down.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a really nice spec. You can see a similar one in Daytona in the 'Show me your Mk 3 thread'
Personally I wouldnt bother with the advanced key. Given the choice I wouldnt even have the keyless ignition. Just a faff. IMO of course.
Go for the light and rain sensor pack instead and save yourself £345.
You get the high beam assist with the matrix headlights which is really excellent.


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Great spec, going to be Daytona grey TTS galore. 8)

I'd have gone 20" my only reason for blades was due to the red callipers being more visible. 
Gone for matrix too just for indicators.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

david.beeston said:


> Actually, I do have another question.
> 
> I haven't ordered the advanced key, as I'm worried about vehicle theft. Ignoring the risk side of things, I can't find any pictures that show where the normal key would go? Is it in the steering column? Any help appreciated - just so I can manage expectations.
> 
> Thanks


Keyless is standard. There is no "normal key". The only thing advanced key adds is to open the door automatically when you touch and keep the key in the pocket.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I put my order in 3 weeks ago and super excited now my car is TTs MK3 specs:
1. TTS - S-Stronic
2. Sepang Blue
3. Super Sports Seats in Rotor Grey
4. Comfort and sound and Tech pack
5. Auto Dimming Door Mirrors
6. Matrix LED Lights
7. Cruise Control
8. Audi Phone Box
9. Red Brake Callipers
I'm still awaiting quota at dealership so don't have order number yet. What about you do you have an eta on the delivery?


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

swanny78 said:


> I put my order in 3 weeks ago and super excited now my car is TTs MK3 specs:
> 1. TTS - S-Stronic
> 2. Sepang Blue
> 3. Super Sports Seats in Rotor Grey
> ...


I've had a build week of 03. Nothing apart from that, estimate Feb to March. 
Do you have a build week?


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I'm right in saying you lose mag ride if you opt for 20" wheels? I'm on my third TT with mag ride and wouldn't be without it. 25K miles per year on British roads and no mag ride? I hope your backs in good shape . Also, I don't actually get how they will fill the wheel arch better, as the overall circumference will be the same as the 19" wheels taking into account the lower profile tyres?

Whatever, that's a great spec and I'm sure you'll be delighted with it.


----------



## adm0101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Critter10 said:


> I think I'm right in saying you lose mag ride if you opt for 20" wheels? I'm on my third TT with mag ride and wouldn't be without it. 25K miles per year on British roads and no mag ride? I hope your backs in good shape . Also, I don't actually get how they will fill the wheel arch better, as the overall circumference will be the same as the 19" wheels taking into account the lower profile tyres?
> 
> Whatever, that's a great spec and I'm sure you'll be delighted with it.


wrong. mag-ride is standard on the TTS with or without 20".


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

You have chosen a really nice spec (apart from the colour which is as 'common as muck' only joking :lol - I personally think these cars look stunning in whatever colour combo you choose.

As for the option questions:-

Keyless - I initially thought it was just a faff but now I am used to it, I like it. Worth the extra just to save you getting a key out of your pocket - IMO, no.

20" wheels - IMO they look better and they fill the arches more because whilst the wheel tyre circumference is the same as 19", the proportion of black tyre is less, so they give the appearance of filling more. However, even with Mag Ride the trade off is comfort. Are the 20" uncomfortable, IMO no, but it is a sports car not a limo. Also the SS seats are great, my wife has a back problem and suffers in many cars but loves the SS seats.

The only options missing from your list I would consider is the storage pack. I don't have it and can't remember the cost but it would be useful.

BTW my 6'3" son jumps at the chance to go in the back (angled across both seats with seatbelt on) - such is the lure of the TTS


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

adm0101 said:


> Critter10 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm right in saying you lose mag ride if you opt for 20" wheels? I'm on my third TT with mag ride and wouldn't be without it. 25K miles per year on British roads and no mag ride? I hope your backs in good shape . Also, I don't actually get how they will fill the wheel arch better, as the overall circumference will be the same as the 19" wheels taking into account the lower profile tyres?
> ...


I stand corrected. Maybe it was the MK2's this affected? I'm sure someone posted this somewhere?


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

CarlV6TT said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > I put my order in 3 weeks ago and super excited now my car is TTs MK3 specs:
> ...


No not yet, been told same as you hopefully Feb\Mar. From what I can make out AUDI UK have accepted order but awaiting quota release for my dealer in Audi Germany, essentially awaiting Germany to accept the order, I have been told I should get an order number I can track online early this week, its Wednesday and not get yet, Would be good to compare notes thru the process tho as we ordered a similar car at a similar time.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Check out the "Updated Build date" thread for some examples of how long to wait. I should be picking my car up next week - 4 months in total from placing the order


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> I put my order in 3 weeks ago and super excited now my car is TTs MK3 specs:
> 1. TTS - S-Stronic
> 2. Sepang Blue
> 3. Super Sports Seats in Rotor Grey
> ...


I was told I'll be called on Thursday with an estimated build week. I'm figuring early next year at best.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just noticed that a credit search by VW financial services was completed on my credit report on the 30th Oct. So at least that one hurdle over. Still awaiting order number tho.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

david.beeston said:


> - Audi Matrix LED Headlights (because I love the dynamic indicators)


That's some outlay because you like the dynamic indicators. I believe these can be switched on at a later date. Other than that you have an awesome spec and a very good car to look forward to!


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > - Audi Matrix LED Headlights (because I love the dynamic indicators)
> ...


Aye, but I know I'd regret it if I opted for the standard indicators. My OCD hates the disparity between the front and rear ones. Is that a definite VCDS tweak, or just an hypothesis?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Critter10 said:


> I think I'm right in saying you lose mag ride if you opt for 20" wheels? I'm on my third TT with mag ride and wouldn't be without it. 25K miles per year on British roads and no mag ride? I hope your backs in good shape . Also, I don't actually get how they will fill the wheel arch better, as the overall circumference will be the same as the 19" wheels taking into account the lower profile tyres?
> 
> Whatever, that's a great spec and I'm sure you'll be delighted with it.


I have 20" on my TTS with Mag-Ride.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> Critter10 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm right in saying you lose mag ride if you opt for 20" wheels? I'm on my third TT with mag ride and wouldn't be without it. 25K miles per year on British roads and no mag ride? I hope your backs in good shape . Also, I don't actually get how they will fill the wheel arch better, as the overall circumference will be the same as the 19" wheels taking into account the lower profile tyres?
> ...


Have you drive one with 19" and know how different the ride quality is? I'd be interested to hear from other people's experiences.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

david.beeston said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > Critter10 said:
> ...


I didn't really think about it when I bought mine. I was only in there to buy my girlfriend an A1, and the dealer tricked me into buying a TTS, too! So I got one that was there and ready to go.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> I didn't really think about it when I bought mine. I was only in there to buy my girlfriend an A1, and the dealer tricked me into buying a TTS, too! So I got one that was there and ready to go.


Well either you were offered one hell of a deal on the TTS or that's one hell of a salesperson. :!:


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Pugliese said:


> Keyless - I initially thought it was just a faff but now I am used to it, I like it. Worth the extra just to save you getting a key out of your pocket - IMO, no.


So thats £455 for the privilege of not pressing a button on the remote :lol:


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

david.beeston said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > Critter10 said:
> ...


I test drove a TTS with 19" and now own one with 20". The 19" is definitely a more comfortable ride on poor road surfaces which is a plus in comfort mode but IMO a minor drawback in Dynamic. As posted above, I have no issue with the ride on the 20" due in part to the SS seats


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

deeve said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > Keyless - I initially thought it was just a faff but now I am used to it, I like it. Worth the extra just to save you getting a key out of your pocket - IMO, no.
> ...


Well that is a definite no - that is outrageous for the benefit - I bought the car stock, so was not specc'd by me - mind you to lock it, you have to stroke the car, so guess that would appeal to some :roll:


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

swanny78 said:


> CarlV6TT said:
> 
> 
> > swanny78 said:
> ...


Certainly will. i can't wait to get the letter to confirm commence of build & track it's every step. Be good to see it being built.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

yes me too can't wait.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Arbalest said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't really think about it when I bought mine. I was only in there to buy my girlfriend an A1, and the dealer tricked me into buying a TTS, too! So I got one that was there and ready to go.
> ...


It was more of a 'we have a TTS in if you'd like to take it for a spin' -- and then I couldn't go back to my Mk2.


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

I just had to join in as I ordered my TTS on 30 October and was given Build week 51 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I have an order number and have been trying to track it online but it can't find it yet.
My order is Floret Silver, Black leather sports seats, comfort and sound pack, Tech pack, privacy glass, Audi parking Plus, Interior elements silver and Twin 5 spoke 19" wheels.

My family think I am mad choosing silver yet again (My 5th TT in silver) but it really doesn't show the dirt!

I have been told I should get it in mid January.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> I just had to join in as I ordered my TTS on 30 October and was given Build week 51 :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I have an order number and have been trying to track it online but it can't find it yet.
> My order is Floret Silver, Black leather sports seats, comfort and sound pack, Tech pack, privacy glass, Audi parking Plus, Interior elements silver and Twin 5 spoke 19" wheels.
> 
> ...


Excellent. I e just been told by Kings-Lynn Audi that its going to be another 7-10 days before allocation is met therefore I don't even have an order number yet, I ordered on 29th Oct so a bit before you but you are now ahead of me it seems ;-). I have no idea how this allocation works, I assume its per dealership so therefore Kings Lynn need to have a minimum order number of TT's before they can fulfill their orders?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I think if they have sold all their allocation, they have to wait for their next allocation


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

jryoung said:


> I think if they have sold all their allocation, they have to wait for their next allocation


ahhh OK , cheers


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

CarlV6TT said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > I put my order in 3 weeks ago and super excited now my car is TTs MK3 specs:
> ...


I've just been given the same provisional build week, but with an estimate of Jan/early Feb?!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Allow about a month from the start of build to delivery (4 days to build, between 2 to 5 days in QC, then 1 week to travel to the port, 1 week at the port, 1 day to cross the north sea (assuming this is heading to the uk), 2 days at the UK port, 2 days to transport to the dealer, then the PDI etc..So week 3 build means end of Feb to pick up at the earliest. Unless you are lucky.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

My car has been sat in Preparation stage now for about 2 weeks. The estimated construction date was 25th Jan now is 11th Jan so made up 2 weeks. Is this build week 3? Interested in anyone on sameish timescales to me.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> My car has been sat in Preparation stage now for about 2 weeks. The estimated construction date was 25th Jan now is 11th Jan so made up 2 weeks. Is this build week 3? Interested in anyone on sameish timescales to me.


Mine starts construction on 4th Jan, which is build week 2 apparently. Therefore guessing yours is now build week 3.

Update: just checked and mine is now in the Panel Shop.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Great so this time next week mine should be in panel shop [WHITE SMILING FACE] . It should go quite quickly thru next stages to QA. Should move everyday now. Im excited for you [WHITE SMILING FACE] . Keep me up yo date ill be interested in tracking mine against yours.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

TTmad Chick said:


> ...My order is Floret Silver, Black leather sports seats, comfort and sound pack, Tech pack, privacy glass, Audi parking Plus, Interior elements silver and Twin 5 spoke 19" wheels.
> 
> My family think I am mad choosing silver yet again (My 5th TT in silver) but it really doesn't show the dirt.....


Like you I chose silver for my Sport Coupe, my third Audi in that colour and got the same response from family members, but it really is a great colour for showing off the lines of the Mk3 - it appears to be slightly darker than that of the Mk2 which gives a slight grey effect - looks stunning on the drive when the sun hits it, you will not be disappointed.

And as you say, it is the best colour for not showing dirt, mine had the paint treatment and just does not seem to attract road grime!


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback on the colour - judging from the forum silver is not the most popular colour this year! Can't wait to see it when I get my car.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm sure floret silver will be great, enjoy!


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > My car has been sat in Preparation stage now for about 2 weeks. The estimated construction date was 25th Jan now is 11th Jan so made up 2 weeks. Is this build week 3? Interested in anyone on sameish timescales to me.
> ...


Hmmmm, so just checked and it is already now into the Quality Control stage. It was in Assembly for a weekend, and that was about it. Very odd.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > swanny78 said:
> ...


yes goes from panel shop to QA in about 2-3 days. Basically it updates at a rate of a stage a day to that point. QA may take 3-4 days and shipping a couple of days, then delivery 2 days ish. You may have it in 2 weeks all being well,


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

I think that is an optimistic timescale! My car came out of quality control on 19 December and it is still en route somewhere in Germany. As Toshiba says on another post it the time from factory to the UK is quite random. Some cars take a few weeks and others much longer. Perhaps you will be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok just checked mine and it's in panel shop now, the journere begins.......yipppeee. And exactly a week behind you. David.Beeston, how's yours looking?


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Ok just checked mine and it's in panel shop now, the journere begins.......yipppeee. And exactly a week behind you. David.Beeston, how's yours looking?


Congrats. Nice when it finally starts - analogous to giving birth (just don't tell any females of that comparison), but painful waiting for it to actually arrive. I'm still in Quality Control unfortunately. Been there for quite a few days now (first noticed it on Monday). Hoping it goes into In Transit today/tomorrow, but will have to wait and see.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok just checked mine and it's in panel shop now, the journere begins.......yipppeee. And exactly a week behind you. David.Beeston, how's yours looking?
> ...


 Fingers crossed for you. I am tracking exactly a week behind you so keen to see what your does etc. I dont suppose you have been given an indicative date for collections etc yet?


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mine in paint shop now getting it's sepang blue pearl effect outfit. Can't wait it's unbearable now.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > swanny78 said:
> ...


Still in Quality Control. Its looking like most cars tend to wait there for about a week from what I've read. Will keep you posted. I've been told end of January likely for delivery, but that was by the same dealer who told me my build week had been confirmed AFTER build had already started :/


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mine's moved to assembly now.... Yay.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Yep mine is in assembly mode, now having just being sprayed Floret Silver, so anther Silver fan here, this will be my 3rd silver TT. Was gonna go back to metallic black but decided to stick with TT traditional silver. Just suits the TT really imho. 8)


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

Pleased to say I put the deposit down on 2.0 s-line Quattro in scuba blue today. Turning 30 in a few weeks, will be a nice birthday present (albeit from myself...!)

Not my first Audi, but my first TT.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Congratulations, nice present for a 30th ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks, can't wait!

Will join you guys with cars on order keeping a watchful eye on the build progress :mrgreen:


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Kentchap said:


> Pleased to say I put the deposit down on 2.0 s-line Quattro in scuba blue today. Turning 30 in a few weeks, will be a nice birthday present (albeit from myself...!)
> 
> Not my first Audi, but my first TT.


What spec?


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

Ht1469 said:


> What spec?


2.0 TFSI Quattro S-line w/s-tronic, standard suspension not the lowered s line option. Most reviews seemed to suggest it was unnecessary. 
Scuba blue
Comfort pack with B&O system 
Tech pack with Audi connect.

Other than that didn't really add anything to the standard s line trim. Options list is really pricey, some stuff like folding mirrors should just be standard, but there we go.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Good spec. Like you said any option is expensive. Quality car though that will you will so enjoy.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mine went into QC this morning......happy days [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Mine went into QC this morning......happy days [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


Mine been sat in QC since at least last Monday, so a week so far  Want my new car :hmph!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine went into QC this morning......happy days [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> ...


Bugger I was hoping you would say its left the factory, at this rate we may leave together ;-)


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > swanny78 said:
> ...


Sorry to disappoint. Mine is still in QC today. That's 9 days so far and counting :/


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry to disappoint. Mine is still in QC today. That's 9 days so far and counting :/[/quote]
just seen this on another thread: from TTMad Chick.

_I have just visited Youraudi and it is in the UK   

I spoke to my salesperson yesterday and she told me the factory shuts for 2 weeks at Christmas and there are no shipments. This is why it has taken so long.

Really excited!_

So that may explain the delay in QC if factory was shut they will have a backlog.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mine been sat in QC since at least last Monday, so a week so far  Want my new car :hmph![/quote]
Bugger I was hoping you would say its left the factory, at this rate we may leave together ;-)[/quote]

Sorry to disappoint. Mine is still in QC today. That's 9 days so far and counting :/[/quote]
Has it left yet , going by other post should only be there 5 days (unless there is a problem)


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Mine been sat in QC since at least last Monday, so a week so far  Want my new car :hmph!
> Bugger I was hoping you would say its left the factory, at this rate we may leave together ;-)
> 
> Sorry to disappoint. Mine is still in QC today. That's 9 days so far and counting :/
> ...


Unfortunately not. Just checked again a few minutes ago and it's still in QC. I think this is the 11th day. I've emailed the dealer to enquire about the delay but not heard anything (I have no expectation they'll have any idea why). Starting to get quite frustrated about it TBH.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mine's now left QC, super excited now.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Mine's now left QC, super excited now.


Awesome news. I've been keeping an eye on the location of mine and it's still saying its not yet in the UK. Will keep you posted as to progress given you seem to be tracking a week behind still.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's now left QC, super excited now.
> ...


yes great, thank you


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > swanny78 said:
> ...


Car arrived in the UK. Awaiting confirmation that it's on it's way to the dealer, so fingers crossed it's not too much longer now.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Whoo. This is when time slows down to a crawl David. Hopefully I'm still T-7 days to you.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Any news David?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Any news David?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Kinda. It came in to Sheerness, and is now marked as on it's way to the dealer. The dealer said they are trying to escalate to get it quicker, but who knows. I've not actually heard anything from them directly.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Mines still not entered the UK yet. Checking shipping forecast again now for any delays in the North Sea.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Cheers David, every day is a day closer. I'm looking at marine traffic updates , I've no idea what I'm looking for I guess vehicle ships docking in Grimsby. Have not found any yet. If I was anyone else I'd call them sad. [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

So this marine tracking stuff... Do all Audis go from Emden as my map on the tracker seems to suggest by the not so accurate map as Bremerhaven. However I can't see any car carriers going from Bremerhaven to Grimsby. I can see one just left Emden heading to Grimsby. Could my car be ok that. Due to land at 5 am on Thursday, timings about right. I'm assuming Grimsby is my destination port going to Kings Lynn Audi. anybody help me figure this out.?


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Cheers David, every day is a day closer. I'm looking at marine traffic updates , I've no idea what I'm looking for I guess vehicle ships docking in Grimsby. Have not found any yet. If I was anyone else I'd call them sad. [WHITE SMILING FACE]


My car is being delivered to the dealer on Friday it seems, although not sure when I'll be able to collect. Thought you'd like to know that you are inching ever closer.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Whoooo [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't get all this?

"When is my car being built" / "how long from the car park to the train" / how long from the train to the port" / how long to sail to UK" /how long from port to dealer"

Last 4 new cars I placed the order, the dealer gave me an estimated delivery date, and then about a week before confirmed the date he was getting it and agreed my pick up date. Every time the car was at the dealers and ready on the agreed date, and within a couple of days of the original estimated date. Most dealers willoverestimate the delivery time to avoid hassle anyway.

Why all this stress ?

Okay, appreciate if you're not trading in and don't have another car it can be tricky, but why not just ask the dealer when it's expected and wait.

Maybe a lot on here were the kids in the back of the car years ago going "are we there yet?"


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Maybe a lot on here were the kids in the back of the car years ago going "are we there yet?"


 :lol:

All aboard the Audi creche


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a lot on here were the kids in the back of the car years ago going "are we there yet?"
> ...


 :lol: x2


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

is it there yet?


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

OK think I have found the ship its on "Necker Hiway" its a KESS ship who Audi use and its due to dock tommorrow at 7pm


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine is in the UK apparently according to the tracker. I had a horrible thought it might have been on that ship that is bobbing along heading for a collision course with France.

Anyway, can someone put my mind at rest...

The spec on the tracker has 8 speakers and no mention of B&O system (the B&O is 12 speakers right?). It does however say Comfort and sound pack. The dealer says that means that the B&O will be on there, but I'm not sure if he was just saying that to get me off the phone! I definitely ordered with that fitted, so I am hoping he is right.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Kentchap said:


> Mine is in the UK apparently according to the tracker. I had a horrible thought it might have been on that ship that is bobbing along heading for a collision course with France.
> 
> Anyway, can someone put my mind at rest...
> 
> The spec on the tracker has 8 speakers and no mention of B&O system (the B&O is 12 speakers right?). It does however say Comfort and sound pack. The dealer says that means that the B&O will be on there, but I'm not sure if he was just saying that to get me off the phone! I definitely ordered with that fitted, so I am hoping he is right.


No, they sail from Emden to Sheerness or Grimsby twice a week. Google Neckar Highway to see what it looks like. Are you taking it before 1st March then, if not why worry?
Yes Comfort & Sound pack includes B&O, its great.


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

ChrisH said:


> No, they sail from Emden to Sheerness or Grimsby twice a week. Google Neckar Highway to see what it looks like. Are you taking it before 1st March then, if not why worry?
> Yes Comfort & Sound pack includes B&O, its great.


The bit about being on the lopsided boat was a joke, sorry! I'm not actually worried about that 

It was the B&O that was my main concern. Thanks, it was when it said it had the 8 speakers I panicked. I'm hanging on till March to pick it up. Have never had a new car and while I didn't think something as silly as the reg number would bother me, I ended up thinking 'well, if I am to have a new car, I may as well have a new plate for more than a couple of weeks'.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Kentchap said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > No, they sail from Emden to Sheerness or Grimsby twice a week. Google Neckar Highway to see what it looks like. Are you taking it before 1st March then, if not why worry?
> ...


OK, Yes worth waiting for the new reg. at this time in the year. Ask your dealer if you can choose your reg. as they will be getting a list from DVLA soon and it's first come first served to pick your favourite last 3 letters. Can be a bit disappointing if they only have XYZ etc.

I found DAB radio with B&O sound very good and much better quality than FM. Depends where you are what stations you get though.


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

ChrisH said:


> OK, Yes worth waiting for the new reg. at this time in the year. Ask your dealer if you can choose your reg. as they will be getting a list from DVLA soon and it's first come first served to pick your favourite last 3 letters. Can be a bit disappointing if they only have XYZ etc.
> 
> I found DAB radio with B&O sound very good and much better quality than FM. Depends where you are what stations you get though.


Yeah I have said I would like the choice if possible.

I have DAB in my current car and it is generally very good and am very much looking forward to the uprated sound of the B&O. Though it'll be more listening to the Smiths or something rather than the radio..!


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

Picked my glacier white 2.0 tfsi sport up yesterday. Loving it so far. It was a stock car so order to delivery was 10 days. First impressions are it is so much more advanced than my mark2 black edition Quattro tdi. I may have dropped trim level but it doesn't show. The lack of Quattro is a nagging concern but looking forward to this ownership experience even more than last time


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done. As you say, it seems a step forward from the Mk2 which is a great car but the Mk3 seems even better.


----------

